# How NOT to enter a structure for inspection



## rshuey (Feb 19, 2010)

This is about a year old, but great to watch. Enjoy!


----------



## JBI (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection

The guy with the sledge hammer was pretty lame. What was that, like 6 or 8 shots? I could've opened it with one kick, no broken glass, no muss, no fuss. And if you're just going to break the glass, why beat the snot out of the doors?


----------



## rshuey (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection

That was my thought. They are currently in the court system...lol


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection

My wife and her coworkers use battering rams for that.  Wouldn't have taken so long either.   Of course, they enter with guns drawn, not cameras rolling.  Whole nuther environement.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection

I don’t have sound at work, but I am curious as to what egregious violations warrant destruction of private property by public officials.  If entry was so crucial at that particular point in time, one broken window would have allowed entry.


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection

That was my thinking Coug Dad. Why not just break the window? Why send the unarmed Code Enforcement people first?


----------



## rshuey (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection

Makes no sense at all. The owner stood there(the woman) and wouldn't let them enter. Not shown on the video is the code inspector also broke down 3 apartment doors.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection

Personally, I would have deferred to the PD to force entry under the warrant and notice they let the inspector enter first :lol:

Agree with others, the damage to property could have been much less using tact


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection

I appologize since I do not have sound at work.  What were they looking for?


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> I appologize since I do not have sound at work.  What were they looking for?


Greenboard used in wet locations.


----------



## rshuey (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: How NOT to enter a structure for inspection



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> I appologize since I do not have sound at work.  What were they looking for?


Rumor has it the code inspector had it out for the landlord. He had been trying to schedule an annual housing inspection for a year and she repeatedly refused entry because their housing ordinance "violated her rights".


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 18, 2010)

That video makes our Government look pretty bad.


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 18, 2010)

"It appears your front door does not comply with the adopted Energy Code.  A reinspection will be required."


----------



## brudgers (Oct 18, 2010)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> I appologize since I do not have sound at work.  What were they looking for?


Stairs to an attic.


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 18, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Stairs to an attic.


Oh. Well that explains everything!


----------



## rshuey (Oct 19, 2010)

My friend just wrote a 10 page testimony for this case. City of Reading is pretty much screwed. Even the code manager watched this happen.


----------



## rshuey (Oct 19, 2010)

Also, no advanced warning was given to the owner for this "routine annual inspection"

Disgusting.


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 19, 2010)

rshuey,

Which state did this happen in?


----------



## rshuey (Oct 19, 2010)

Reading, PA


----------



## Mac (Oct 19, 2010)

Setting Code Enforcement everywhere back a hundred years.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 19, 2010)

That looks like one of the better neighborhoods for Reading! Got to love property maintenance issues. I have been down that path before. Think I would have had the Judge order the owner  or a rep present to avoid that situation.


----------



## TimNY (Oct 20, 2010)

wasn't one of the first things he said was he had a search warrant?

looks like they got the hang of it and broke the glass on the second set of doors.

could have been executed better, but if you have a court order you're not going to just turn around and leave.  have the city buy a new door and move on.


----------

